# Seview news?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

The 4th quarter of 2007 is near and I was wondering if the Moebius release of Seaview is still on time. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

You could always email them and ask them.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve brings up an excellent point. Their Username here at Hobby Talk is: Moebius I'm sure that Frank'll be more than happy to answer your questions. You'll prolly get a much faster - and definitively accurate - answer. 

Please share any info you find out, as well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

On one of the many other threads about the formerly upcoming Seaview model kit, the reasons for its cancellation are discussed in detail.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Cancellation!~!!!! What????


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Perf is talking about the Lubliner Seaview (vaporware till now) not the Moebius one. As the last one is still in the announced and one of the most coveted project to come in the next few months.......

Gaétan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> On one of the many other threads about the formerly upcoming Seaview model kit, the reasons for its cancellation are discussed in detail.


 Christ in a sidecar, man, don't DO that to us!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

No kidding.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> You could always email them and ask them.


Now Steve, if I wanted any of *your* abuse I'd go to your site.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> On one of the many other threads about the formerly upcoming Seaview model kit, the reasons for its cancellation are discussed in detail.


Care to elighten us?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Now Steve, if I wanted any of *your* abuse I'd go to your site.


What was that!?!?!
Can't tell if your kidding or serious.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Jumpin' jebus onna pogostick! My heart! My heart! WHEW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> What was that!?!?!
> Can't tell if your kidding or serious.


Why of course I'm kidding. Steve has never abused anyone at his webpage.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

gaetan said:


> I think Perf is talking about the Lubliner Seaview (vaporware till now) not the Moebius one. As the last one is still in the announced and one of the most coveted project to come in the next few months.......
> 
> Gaétan


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporware

Wow, now *that's* harsh.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry , but when you announce a product 3,4,5,etc YEARS in advance and the customer never sees the end of it...... Meaning nothing ever released on the market.............. It is vapor !!!  I know more than a few models , model railroad companies and distributors specialising in vaporware......

So my dear Admiral, have you seen m.Lubliner's Seaview end product ? Do you have one ? Your friends have one ?........ NO ??? In this case it is STILL in vapor state... It is not harsh...... It is a fact and it is sad not to be able to get our hands on a so promising model..... Buy frankly it's been talked about for so long , I doubt we will ever see it.

But on the bright side, Moebius' Seaview seems just around the corner and it looks equally if not more promising....... :thumbsup: :tongue: 

Gaétan


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Am I the ONLY one who finds it very odd Frank has yet to post a SINGLE picture of the prototype or any part of it? Considering we are a couple months away from production -he has stated it has been revised several times already. Even if the pictures show a prototype that needs fixes I think we would all understand that it is not the final product. Just really Frank where is the thing??? Makes me wonder how the thing is shaping up at all....he certainly has been freely answering questions and keeping us abreast of the process- just NO pics!!!!
C'mon, Frank- knock us out with just a few pictures of something PLEASE!! :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

He's prolly afraid to show pics due to how so many folks on DaNet tend to overreact to just about any pic of an upcoming kit - they pick it to death. It might be a very early prototype pic and someone here - or at other forums - will find at least one thing wrong with it, then not let go of that one thing and drag a thread down with their opinion on that one thing. Heck, even if it's just one very minor thing that any modeler could fix, people will trash the kit. I've seen it happen at a number of forums with a number of subjects, not just Hobby Talk, and it's annoying to someone outside of the thread, so prolly aggravating as Heck to the guy behind the kit. 

Seeing as this is a highly anticipated kit by a large number of VttBotS fans, I have no doubt this one would be like dropping a side of beef in to shark infested waters if it's not 100% perfect.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I understand that point on being afraid but he should not- let the haters tear it apart as they attack EVERYTHING no matter how good it is. Gotta have a thick skin when you are a public forum.How many of us care about what they say? Sure it WON'T be perfect- no kit is. But good enough is fine- I believe we should be able to see parts of it now -it can not help but whet the appetite and create more word of mouth- you have to believe Frank will have to sell a BOAT load of these(sorry about the pun) to make a profit- could not have been a cheap kit to tool!!
If he doesn't post pics that is up to him- just makes me wonder all the more about it. He posted the box art early and dispite it taking a critical hit from alot of people(including me) I won't let it affect me buying several of these kits because I think Frank knows what he is doing and has done the research into the design of the kit. 
Just wish we had some pics.... :wave:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

gaetan said:


> Sorry , but when you announce a product 3,4,5,etc YEARS in advance and the customer never sees the end of it...... Meaning nothing ever released on the market.............. It is vapor !!!  I know more than a few models , model railroad companies and distributors specialising in vaporware......
> 
> So my dear Admiral, have you seen m.Lubliner's Seaview end product ? Do you have one ? Your friends have one ?........ NO ??? In this case it is STILL in vapor state... It is not harsh...... It is a fact and it is sad not to be able to get our hands on a so promising model..... Buy frankly it's been talked about for so long , I doubt we will ever see it.
> 
> ...


I've waited for a Lubliner Seaview since 1997, so I was really agreeing with you but being facetious at the same time.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> He's prolly afraid to show pics due to how so many folks on DaNet tend to overreact to just about any pic of an upcoming kit - they pick it to death. It might be a very early prototype pic and someone here - or at other forums - will find at least one thing wrong with it, then not let go of that one thing and drag a thread down with their opinion on that one thing. Heck, even if it's just one very minor thing that any modeler could fix, people will trash the kit. I've seen it happen at a number of forums with a number of subjects, not just Hobby Talk, and it's annoying to someone outside of the thread, so prolly aggravating as Heck to the guy behind the kit.
> 
> Seeing as this is a highly anticipated kit by a large number of VttBotS fans, I have no doubt this one would be like dropping a side of beef in to shark infested waters if it's not 100% perfect.


That's BS IMHO. The prototype pictures of the Enterprise from PL were posted many months before release and it wasn't picked apart. The comments were very nice if I recall. The nit picking didn't come until *after *it was released.  I mean the junk Seaview from the 60's was re-released, so this in any form would be heaven.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"BS"? I'm guessing we don't frequent the same forums and there were a number of comments about the preview images that Thomas Sasser was showing right here in this very forum weren't exactly what I'd call "positive".  _Lots_ of picking apart of the parts while it was clearly stated that it was Prototype Revision xx, with improvements to be made during the next run. I remember it quite well because I was rolling my eyes reading some of the comments from folks who were, IMNSHO, being quite unfair when it was _made clear several times over_ that they were prototype parts with revisions being made to clean up errors from the factory.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would rather wait, and see build up photos. ALL models as released need some tweaks. I gave up worrying if the model is perfect, and just build it. When Frank puts photos out, I will look at them, but I don't care when or if it happens.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

gaetan said:


> I think Perf is talking about the Lubliner Seaview (vaporware till now) not the Moebius one. As the last one is still in the announced and one of the most coveted project to come in the next few months.......
> 
> Gaétan


Son of a gun!

When I saw Admiral Nelson asking about a Seaview model, I figgered it just had to be the Lubliner. That will teach me to read more closely next time instead of just skimming through 

Sorry about that!

:jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Test photo of the Voyager model parts, from the cartoon Fantastic Voyage, is in the Modeling Forum.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Test photo of the Voyager model parts, from the cartoon Fantastic Voyage, is in the Modeling Forum.


That would be cool had I asked about Voyager, but I didn't. Once again off the topic we go. Get ready for a locked topic because some don't play by the rules.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> He's prolly afraid to show pics due to how so many folks on DaNet tend to overreact to just about any pic of an upcoming kit - they pick it to death. It might be a very early prototype pic and someone here - or at other forums - will find at least one thing wrong with it, then not let go of that one thing and drag a thread down with their opinion on that one thing. Heck, even if it's just one very minor thing that any modeler could fix, people will trash the kit. I've seen it happen at a number of forums with a number of subjects, not just Hobby Talk, and it's annoying to someone outside of the thread, so prolly aggravating as Heck to the guy behind the kit.
> 
> Seeing as this is a highly anticipated kit by a large number of VttBotS fans, I have no doubt this one would be like dropping a side of beef in to shark infested waters if it's not 100% perfect.


You have to have a thick skin regardless if your going to release a kit.
Posting pics may uncover something that was missed or overlooked.
The people who overreact (and I may have myself on some issues at some point) generally you can tell they over react and you ignore them.
But others may have constructive criticisms that caught early may be correctable or beneficial to the kit.
Criticism is going to come anyway regardless if it was before or after the kit is released. 
Personally, If I were producing a model kit, I'd take that chance and use the publics help to offer the best product possible.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

A completed Seaview before release would be nice. But all I wanted to know was if the kit would be out on time. Yes I emailed, (DUH! Steve) and got no reply.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> That would be cool had I asked about Voyager, but I didn't. Once again off the topic we go. Get ready for a locked topic because some don't play by the rules.


If anyone or anything is likely to get this thread locked it's the side comment you make here. 

Topic-drift is someting that happens in a forum and happens quite a bit in this particular forum. It's allowed. If it bothers you that much you'll want to develop a thicker skin. Especially in light of the fact that Lloyd's comment was indirectly on-topic with regards to Moebius Models.



Admiral Nelson said:


> A completed Seaview before release would be nice. But all I wanted to know was if the kit would be out on time. Yes I emailed, (DUH! Steve) and got no reply.


Had you stated that you had already tried emailing Frank, you wouldn't have then had the advise given to email him, as well as the need for the not-required "Duh" comment. That alone would have saved several of us some time, as well as some consternation....


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow, I even used a smiley face and everything. So much for that thick skin, huh?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If this were the first time you had made such a comment, I'd have not made that statement. However, it's _not_ the first time you've made such a comment. 

And next time you decide to flame another member of these forums - re: your snide comment above to Steve Iverson - you'll get a Time Out. If you've got issues with him - or with me - , take it to PM or email.


----------

